
Cyber Ninja Tournament - meta_boy
https://discord.gg/tdkhbQ
======
meta_boy
only cyber ninjas are allowed. have fun on discord! (heavily inspired by
cyberpunk 2077, coronavirus, rio de janeiro and the way of nidhogg).

------
faq_for_mom
oh right nevermind it's a tournament for cyber ninjas. my bad.

------
faq_for_mom
what is this?

